#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  UT data taken during on-stream vs shutdown - the difference?

## khaiis

Good day all.. i'm from oil & gas company.
I've an issue to resolve with regard to ut data. 
Is there any difference between ut data taken during on-stream vs shutdown?


For both equipment operated at ambient & above 65 deg celcius.. is there any paper / study done for this?See More: UT data taken during on-stream vs shutdown - the difference?

----------

